# Western Diamondbacks



## Scales and Fangs (Mar 22, 2007)

Western Diamondback Rattlesnakes available here http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/shop-classifieds/69634-high-end-morphs-venomous-now.html


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

who bred them mate, just out of interest?


----------



## Scales and Fangs (Mar 22, 2007)

A private breeder in Bristol, A mate of mine who is helping me get into the venomous stuff knows of them and collected them for me.

Rob.


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

cool, Bryan picked his up in Bristol might of been the same bloke.


----------



## Scales and Fangs (Mar 22, 2007)

Could well have been mate. 

These are stunning little specemins


----------



## darkdan99 (Dec 28, 2006)

Pics???? (want me to come get some PLEASEEEE?)


----------



## sami (Oct 23, 2006)

Bet you got a good price off him for buying so many. Good to see more shops stocking DWA though, so well done on both accounts 

I was secretly hoping that he'd get stuck with a couple for about 5 or 6 months but i must be honest and fair to myself, I really fancy an abino so i'll see if my mind changes between now and next years first Hamm. 

Mason


----------



## Scales and Fangs (Mar 22, 2007)

quixotic_axolotl said:


> Bet you got a good price off him for buying so many. Good to see more shops stocking DWA though, so well done on both accounts
> 
> I was secretly hoping that he'd get stuck with a couple for about 5 or 6 months but i must be honest and fair to myself, I really fancy an abino so i'll see if my mind changes between now and next years first Hamm.
> 
> Mason


If it's an albino WDR you are after, PM me for details, I am able to get hold of one for ya.

Rob.


----------



## Scales and Fangs (Mar 22, 2007)

darkdan99 said:


> Pics???? (want me to come get some PLEASEEEE?)


More than welcome Dan.


----------



## brian (Oct 22, 2005)

Not intrested in Pics(all look the same) but can you please tell me the price age and sex thanks.......Brian


----------



## brian (Oct 22, 2005)

quixotic_axolotl said:


> Bet you got a good price off him for buying so many. Good to see more shops stocking DWA though, so well done on both accounts
> 
> I was secretly hoping that he'd get stuck with a couple for about 5 or 6 months but i must be honest and fair to myself, I really fancy an abino so i'll see if my mind changes between now and next years first Hamm.
> 
> Mason


 
I must admit that I fancy ham a lot more that my partner thinks, just for the DWA section. But from what I can see is a lot of dwa from ham are live feeding.
And the saving are fantastic compared to here and more of a selection Ill get there next year deff..........


----------



## Scales and Fangs (Mar 22, 2007)

Hi Brian, they are UK C.B born 6 weeks ago, they are un sexed and are priced at £70.

Rob.


----------



## Scales and Fangs (Mar 22, 2007)

Scales and Fangs said:


> Hi Brian, they are UK C.B born 6 weeks ago, they are un sexed and are priced at £70.
> 
> Rob.


Just to ad, these are eating de frost fuzzies.


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

are you keeping some for yourself?


----------



## Scales and Fangs (Mar 22, 2007)

Is that question for me SiUK, if so, I haven't decided, I have 3 in the shop and have another 22 available in which time to make up my mind.

Rob.


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

yeh mate I was wondering if you were going to keep one as a display animal in the shop, would make a great attraction they are spectacular snakes, if you had 22 it would take you forever to sell them all I recon, I maybe wrong though,


----------



## Scales and Fangs (Mar 22, 2007)

SiUK said:


> yeh mate I was wondering if you were going to keep one as a display animal in the shop, would make a great attraction they are spectacular snakes, if you had 22 it would take you forever to sell them all I recon, I maybe wrong though,


 
Thats where I was smart, I only have 3 of them, the breeder has the rest, I'll take what I need.

As for a display animal, I already have the caiman and an Iggy and a stack of vivs with breeding corns and beardies, if I have any more i'll need to apply for a zoo license and start charging an entry fee.

Rob.


----------



## brian (Oct 22, 2005)

Scales and Fangs said:


> Thats where I was smart, I only have 3 of them, the breeder has the rest, I'll take what I need.
> 
> As for a display animal, I already have the caiman and an Iggy and a stack of vivs with breeding corns and beardies, if I have any more i'll need to apply for a zoo license and start charging an entry fee.
> 
> Rob.


Na you could have what you want all you have to do is put it up for sale but with a price that nobody in right mind will pay thats all m8 then it's not for show but for sale so no zoo license required.........Brian


----------



## Scales and Fangs (Mar 22, 2007)

brian said:


> Na you could have what you want all you have to do is put it up for sale but with a price that nobody in right mind will pay thats all m8 then it's not for show but for sale so no zoo license required.........Brian


:lol2:LOL i know that mate, my point was, my own stuff/display animals are taking up so much room, i'll have no room in there for selling animals and will need to charge people just to pay the rent.

Bit of a joke :lol2:


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

:lol2:thats the problem with a shop, I would want to keep too many animals as well, anything nice that came in would be hard to part with, I will pop in if im ever over your way, I wouldnt mind doing a trip to Canterbury exotics, I dont know where you are in relation to that.

Apparently the place to make money from hots is over in europe over here its a very small market plus theres alot of normal WDB around already,


----------



## brian (Oct 22, 2005)

Scales and Fangs said:


> Hi Brian, they are UK C.B born 6 weeks ago, they are un sexed and are priced at £70.
> 
> Rob.


 
Do you think that you will sell them for the £70 that you are asking iv seen them for more than 50% less. Im just been a bit courious


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

the thing is though, your a petshop so prices have to be a bit higher for it to be worth it, having said that im led to believe that they are pretty hard to shift anyway.


----------



## Burmese Man (Jan 10, 2007)

i saw the 3 diamond backs today while i was in there they are so cute personally i think they will sell pretty well at £70 i know id gladly pay that
if i had a dwa lol


----------



## Scales and Fangs (Mar 22, 2007)

I have taken a deposit on one, holding one for someone else and have a few people interested in the other so I may well be getting some more in as and when they are needed.

So yeah I'm pretty confident it was a good move although it was a bit risky.

Rob.


----------



## leptophis (May 24, 2007)

what concerns me is the way they seem to be flitting about, nobody seems to be concerned about it at all,


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

leptophis said:


> what concerns me is the way they seem to be flitting about, nobody seems to be concerned about it at all,


what do you mean


----------



## Daredevil (Jul 10, 2007)

I think he means the amount of venemous snakes going around on the market, just like their Corns!!:2thumb:


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

its hardly worrying though, whats bad about people with DWA licenses buying venomous snakes:hmm:.


----------



## leptophis (May 24, 2007)

actually it is tho i would understand why you dont think so, license isnt the only important thing, there are numerous other things which are equally important, such as mentoring, experience, bite protocols, and such like


----------



## Angi (Nov 12, 2005)

It is soooo important to ensure people have adequate experience and training where venomous snakes are involved. Would you be happy if one escaped near your home, because some idiot was drunk when last handling? It does happen. I would hate to see anyone bitten by any venomous snake, it can be the most horrendous experience. The people selling venomous snakes do have responsabilities.


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

yeh I agree that is important, bite protocals are actually part of the conditions in south somerset I take it they are elsewhere as well, common sense plays a big part as well I recon, there is a good safety record of private keepers of DWA animals in the UK, very few bites.

I know you guys have alot of experience in hots, as well as a not so good one, you know what its like when things dont go to planned, and I can imagine its not a nice experience, I personally think that as long as you are careful have someone to show you the ropes and help you out, as well as done alot of research and thought long and hard about it, then you should be alright, I wouldnt dream of keeping an elapid for example because I know for me it would be foolish.


----------



## leptophis (May 24, 2007)

hi si

yup i agree with some of what you have said, we were lucky7 in the fact we had thought about it and put things in place, which i am eternally grateful for, but many places i have been to dont have bite protocols, or procedures, it really scares me as to what would happen, every bite can be a learning experience for all keepers and handlers, even someone elses mistake can be a open door to a looking at what you do, there were alot more bites in the uk last year thqn reached the papers, all i am trying to do is make sure people arte helped if thats what they want to do


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

there was actually a couple of rattlesnake bites last year wasnt there? I remember someone mentioning that alot of UK crofab stocks have been used recently. I suppose you can never rule out an accident they can happen even when you are being careful, I want my protocals to be as good as possible, its scary to think that the only thing that the staff at the hospital will immediately know is what you have written down with.


----------



## serpentkid100 (Mar 7, 2006)

yer, protocals are important, but getting bitten ain an option is it, lol, get bit and die...sounds pretty harsh, but i think that anyone is capable of making a mistake: victory:


----------

